# Nivomat Load Leveling Shocks



## Steveaut (Sep 16, 2010)

Apparently, this is what we have for Routan's with the towing preparation package with load leveling shocks:



Monroe Nivomat Self Leveling Dampner 

This is a self-contained and self energized unit, which automatically and silently optimizes front-to-rear suspension balance. 

Each Nivomat unit is a self-contained leveling system complete with internal pump, reservoir, sensor, regulating mechanism and damper. 

Nivomats have been used for almost 30 years on vehicles from European, American and Asian car manufacturers such as Volvo, Ford, Opel, Saab, GM, Jaguar, Lancia, Alfa Romeo, Rover, Mercedes, DaimlerChrysler, Mitsubishi, Kia and others. 

Note: These can only be used as a direct replacement on vehicles that already have a Nivomat suspension from the factory. They are not for adapting to non-Nivomat factory suspensions.


----------



## luckeydoug1 (Feb 11, 2001)

One suggestion: Be sure to test drive a vehicle with this option. We were looking to purchase a Routan in 2009 (back when you could get various options without taking a complete package). We had settled on an SEL premium and I thought I wanted the towing package because of the HD cooling. Our dealer had an SEL premium but it did not have the towing package. He was able to locate one for us and were we ever disappointed in the ride and vague handling that the Nivomat load leveling gave the vehicle. Enough so that we did not purchase that vehicle. We ended up purchasing an SE a year later (2010) and added fogs and the premium console.

We were not alone in our opinion. Our salesman was quite shocked with the handling with the towing package and agreed with us completely. We have further learned that 2 other customers have become displeased with their Routan with the towing package, unfortunately after purchasing the vehicles.

This is not meant as a condemnation of the tow package, but rather to stress the importance of driving the van with the towing package and making your own decision.

(nb.. the addition of the power sun roof also lowers the RSE as well. I was reminded of this fact this past weekend as I hit my head on the RSE console in the middle row when I tried to sit in an SEL at the Detroit autoshow. I have not had this problem with my SE with RSE).

My ultimate perfect Routan would be an SEL Premium, with the HD cooling (minus the load leveling) and minus the RSE or sun roof. The power liftgate and camera which is part of the RSE package for 2010 at least, would also be mandatory.)


----------



## Steveaut (Sep 16, 2010)

On the load leveling, when I learned that it was accomplished with shocks, I was somewhat disappointed. Like all shocks, they eventually wear out and it is a progressive issue. I also learned that the springs used on vehicles with load leveling are actually weaker springs. Which is kind of funny. Essentially, the weight bearing is put on the shock more than normal. That concerns me. Not because of safety, but because that shock and its inherent limitations, will wear that much faster than springs ever will. Kind of disappointing, but I could be wrong. I would think an air bag system would have better reliability and easier to add adjustability. Time will utlimately tell. As for ride, I like the ride, but I have never driven a non-load leveling vehicle, so I can't tell you if there is a difference.


----------



## Steveaut (Sep 16, 2010)

I forgot, you hit upon something I wondered about. Why is my roof and the RSE angled like two separate units. There is a slope in between the two units. Some shaggin waggins have what looks like one straight unit with no sloping or change in the roof. What is the deal. Is the back taller, or the front shorter?

Thanks, Steve


----------



## luckeydoug1 (Feb 11, 2001)

Steve, the roof arrangement and hence the two separate piece RSE on the SEL are the result of the sunroof. We wondered about it, too and spent some time comparing the SEL and SE back in 2009 and then it dawned on us: it was the sunroof. It also causes the middle seat section of the RSE to be just that much lower (approx 4"). This would probably not be an issue at all with small children, but our Routan routinely hauls 5 (good sized, I might add) adults. The additional head room in the SE makes quite a difference. I really wish that the Routan had screen in the back of seats rather than in the ceiling, but that is another issue.

Now, back to the load leveling. You are quite right in your description and I agree that relying on the shocks, at the expense of the springs makes for a questionable setup. As to the ride and handling difference, if you have not driven nor ridden in a non-loadleveling vehicle you would not know the difference, but we did taken both versions out back to back. Perhaps some of our issues came from the fact that we were just coming from a Eurovan with very precise handing. While even the non-loadleveling van was not a precise as the Eurovan (kind of hard to describe... maybe not as predictable.. that is the Eurovan has a near sports car handling with precise full control under quick maneuvering), the van with load leveling was quite vague, almost to the point that the tail was wagging the dog, so to say.


----------

